# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  My tomato frogs new setup

## Emily

I had these in a 10-gallon aquarium before I moved them. They were moved a couple of days ago into their new setup, a 108 quart Sterilite tub which gives them a lot more room. For the past few weeks, they basically would sit in their burrow spot at feeding time and wait for the crickets to come to them. I hope this changes with giving them more room. They use to hunt a bit for their crickets. There is heat tape just above the substrate running along the length of the back to help heat the enclosure (taped on the outside back of the tub) with a thermostat to regulate the heat, currently set at 80 degrees.

I have an adult male and two juveniles/sub adults that about the same size now as my adult male, but a bit more orange colored, one darker than the other -- still not sure what the two younger ones are. The two younger ones are at least 6 months old and I got them as tiny babies in May or June of this year. They've grown pretty slowly.

----------


## Lynn

Cuties!
Congrats

----------


## frogmadmeg

Awh there sooo cute there on my wish list  :Joyous:

----------


## Kabikano

> Awh there sooo cute there on my wish list


Mine too!!!

----------


## Sidius

Nice lookin tomatos!

----------


## Kabikano

Clean and effective set up!

----------


## maxQ

Gorgeous ! I love Tomato Frogs, I only have one, "Lucy" for now. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ryan

nice ripe ones coming into season!

----------


## Kelvin

WOW I see them first time and they are looking very beautiful... specially their color and body structure is very attractive. Anyhow thanks for sharing these photos..I like them

----------


## Carlos

Hi Emily!  How are the Tomato frogs doing in the new enclosure?  Is tub set-up with heat tape working OK for you?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------

